# YAY My new 60 gallon!!



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

I got a 60 gallon tank for christmas from my aunt and uncle. Its second hand but its fine... I need new decorations lol mine are kinda gay but then again I like it simple. And my goldies love it way more than the 15 which they had before.


----------



## x-Golden-Lucy-x (Jan 14, 2006)

wow, impressive! those decorations are fine, it looks great.. you could do a brilliant aquascape in there, maybe live plants some slate and a big lump of bogwood?


----------



## noobzie (Jan 22, 2006)

hey, didnt i see that on ebay??  BTW, nice decorations. Maybe i shud get different fake talll plants like yours. I only have 3 bags of smooth rocks,(1 large bag) black and tannish color, 2 small fake plants, and a little cave rock thingy. and backround


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Nope noobzie you didnt see this tank on ebay. Thanks I might get a couple more plants to make the ones off to the side taller since you can add sections to them cause i find they are a bit too short. Yeah i love the tall plant in the middle and the natural look of my rocks. When i was at the petstore the other day i seen this beautiful big ship ordament which would have looked great in the tank but when i looked at the price tag and seen it was 100 dollars i was like cant buy it cause im already saving up some money to get it a new filter and the filter comes before the decorations. Im glad yas like it. I hated not being able to cycle it though before i put in my fish but there tank was sooo small i just couldnt let them live in it any longer. So i put all the rocks, decor, the filter and some water from their little tank so it would help cycle faster.


----------

